# This is Retirement ??



## Diwundrin (Jan 1, 2014)

Not my idea of contented retirement but a couple in their 60s have just done a marathon a day for 366 days around OZ.

Now had that been my vision of retirement I'd have wandered down and met the Newcastle Express head-on before the time came round,  but horses for courses.  



Health warning!!  These people are Vegans.  They have no life!   Do not try this at home!


This is their day.
*A typical day on the road*



Up at 4:00am 
10 bananas, a grapefruit, and a date smoothie each for breakfast 
8:00am: Make room for another 10 bananas each 
9:00am: Large green smoothies to help wash the bananas down 
At 30km, stop for a fruit salad 
Three oranges each at the 37km mark 
Finish marathon around 4:00pm 
Vegie juice, avocado and a huge vegetable salad for dinner. 



___________________

Wow, some exciting good times memories there to twitter about. "Ate an extra banana today!  21, PB!"
 'Share your day' could just be pasted. Endlessly.

Just kidding, but honestly....  They've always been vegans yet she still got cancer then claimed being vegan 'cured' it.  It should have prevented it shouldn't it??  btw, Vegans aren't the only people who recover from breast cancer.  Just sayin'.

What gets lost in communication with these stories is that you have to be reasonably fit to exercise to that degree in the first place. Try it with arthritis. 
 Running a marathon a day doesn't keep you fit.  Being fit to start with allows you to run a marathon a day.

Genetics, ailments and body types are overlooked in these stories, we only see the 'successes.'  If that's what you call it.  
Not my idea of a great time but hey.....  decide for yourself.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-12-31/joggers-wrap-up-marathon-run-around-australia/5179888


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't figure out where the necessary protein comes in ... do they take supplements? Vitamins? 

Are they members of Cenegenics?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 1, 2014)

...not goin' there.   I'm wondering about potassium overload.  If one or two bananas is sufficient to replace the potassium leached out by diuretics then how much of it are they ingesting from 20 bananas a day??  I remember some Polar expedition died from an overdose of vitamin A from eating their sled dogs', livers,  so too much of some supplements is worse than none.  Too much Potassium can be deadly too from what I've gleaned about it.

I think that delicious avacado with the scrumptious raw veges carries a type of protein.  

I have an almost vegan Aunt. She eats some of her veggies cooked.   She's quite active, when she's not laid out with an ailment. She's pasty skinned, always sick with whatever is going around. Has had breast cancer, twice! Has a brain tumour under scrutiny, and is as doughy as a bun factory.  You have to allow a few seconds for her to process information, she's always been that way, but I'm not sure if it's wiring or starvation caused.  Strangely enough she isn't even all that skinny!  How's that happen?  How do you get plump on veggies?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 1, 2014)

> Up at 4:00am
> 10 bananas, a grapefruit, and a date smoothie each for breakfast
> 8:00am: Make room for another 10 bananas each
> 9:00am: Large green smoothies to help wash the bananas down
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> ...not goin' there.   I'm wondering about potassium overload.  If one or two bananas is sufficient to replace the potassium leached out by diuretics then how much of it are they ingesting from 20 bananas a day??  I remember some Polar expedition died from an overdose of vitamin A from eating their sled dogs', livers,  so too much of some supplements is worse than none.  Too much Potassium can be deadly too from what I've gleaned about it.



Too much of anything can be dangerous, whether it be fruits, veggies, water or cocaine. The idea that if a little is good then more is better has been the downfall of many a health nut.



> I think that delicious avacado with the scrumptious raw veges carries a type of protein.



True, but these two are endurance athletes, with a higher protein requirement. Bananas have approx. 1.3 grams of protein, so 20 would be 26gms. Add in their other veggies and I suppose they could come close to the recommended 0.5-0.6gm/kg bodyweight protein requirement of athletes, but everything else would have to chip in to make up their daily requirements. 



> I have an almost vegan Aunt. She eats some of her veggies cooked.   She's quite active, when she's not laid out with an ailment. She's pasty skinned, always sick with whatever is going around. Has had breast cancer, twice! Has a brain tumour under scrutiny, and is as doughy as a bun factory.  You have to allow a few seconds for her to process information, she's always been that way, but I'm not sure if it's wiring or starvation caused.  Strangely enough she isn't even all that skinny!  How's that happen?  How do you get plump on veggies?



As you previously mentioned I think genetics plays a big role as well. I could exist on crackers and water for a month and still have a tendency to look like the Pillsbury Dough Boy - it's just my genetic gift from my stout forebears. Despite what a vegan might tell you it isn't a magic diet, nor is there universal agreement that it's even a healthy diet - a balance of meat and veggies is probably far healthier in the long run.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm tired of these Healthier-Than-Thou folks.  Just get old like the rest of us will ya.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 2, 2014)

The people who live in the blue zones around the world are all meat eaters these are the people who live to 100 + years.
  Vegan life stile is more of a political statement than a health statement.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone else remember that silly flea of a woman who claimed not to have to eat at all as she was so enlightened and in tune with nature she was sustained by light, air, spirit and water alone?   
Haven't heard of her lately so I wonder how that went for her?  Maybe she's attained the ultimate molecular level oness with the universe and is now those dust motes dancing in the ray of heavenly radiance shining through the window of her enviroshack.  
I'd be soooo happy for her.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> I'd be soooo happy for her.



Hey, don't knock it - the ancient Taoist masters supposedly lived on air and dew.

Navenna Shine gave up her Breatharian practice after 45 days, having lost 30 pounds and experiencing extreme nausea and exhaustion.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2014)

This is my sitting under a tree and dreaming time, and within the bounds of common sense I'll eat what ever pleases me.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I can't figure out where the necessary protein comes in ... do they take supplements? Vitamins?
> 
> Are they members of Cenegenics?


The green smoothies are very high in protein, as well as many other needed vitamins and minerals. They probably also add veggie proteins like garbanzo beans into those salads, and even the avacado has quite a bit of protein in it.

Here is a short article by Victoria Boutenko from rawfamily.com explaining exactly how our bodies process proteins, and why natural plant protein is much better for our bodies then eating dead animals.

http://greensmoothiesblog.com/abundance-of-proteins-in-greens/


----------

